# NREMT Testing Help



## mtkopp13 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello All-

I am taking my 3rd written test for NREMT-P in a few weeks and was wondering if anyone knew any websites or books that wil help study. The first time i took it i missed it by one subject and that was Ambulance ops which really pissed me off.... the 2nd time i missed 3 sections and i think it was because i got all worked up after i hit 100 questions.... i was told by the NREMT-P rep at my practical that California uses a website for there students that is extremly helpful in this area and i was wondering if anyone knew of it or anyother web sites.... please send me a pm or whatever as to because im not at a computer regularly but get emails through my phone....

Thanks in advance

M Kopp
PA EMT
Riddle Memorial Hospital


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey,

Awsome webesite: www.jblearning.com

You pay $36 and get to use it for 2yrs. They have questions set up just like the NR. They split the test into sections (aka Airway/Cardiology/truama etc etc) just as the NR does. It helped me A LOT!! It gets you practice on *how to read the questions* and then chose the best of the best answer ( As there are usually 2 correct answers, you need to chose the best correct answer) When you answer the question, no matter if you get it right or wrong, they explain why the right answer is correct and why the wrong answers are not.

I wish you luck on the test!! Do not rush things, take the time and learn the material... no sense wasting a test.

Take Care,


----------



## NolaRabbit (Nov 26, 2008)

*EMT Achieve*

I highly recommend the EMT Achieve online test prep from Prentice Hall, the publishers of the Brady textbooks. I bought a few test prep books that were mostly multiple-choice workbook-style questions. That's all fair and good but I didn't think they did anything to prepare me for the more scenerio-based setup of the NREMT exam. My instructor also highly recommended the EMT Achieve to my class, and he was dead on with that advice. I am completely convinced that this prep site prepared me for the exam! The questions were thorough and pretty darn challenging. They were set up exactly like Registry's infamous "choose the BEST answer" methodology. 

It costs $27 to get a password sent to you via Fed Ex (why they don't just email it to you, I don't know) that gives you access to the site. You can take a few Registry-type practice exams, and the answers are given with the logic behind them as well. It's really a great test prep!

Good luck on your next exam date. Knock it out! B)


----------

